# Ziploc Omelette



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I have seen this somewhere before, but I don't think it was on this forum, so here it is. Looks good for camping. Sorry if it's a repeat.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Looks interesting but I can't read the instructions.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

That is so cool!! i'm a huge egg lover -- I think I"m gonna have to try this one! 
Thanks









Laters action 
Jewel


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Looks cool, but then what am I going to do with my big electric fry pan?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

That looks pretty cool!

I know what I'm having for breakfast next camping trip. Maybe sooner!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Those look real good. I'll have ham and cheese please.

How did they get that nice golden brown pan fried look when boiled in a bag?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I'll have to try that
Young lad loves eggs for breakfeast lunch and dinner
or many time

Don


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Great Idea!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

for some reason Im hungry now...


----------



## geeserteg (Jul 1, 2005)

Ive heard so much about this... Im gona try it this weekend.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I had to test this recipe before trying it out with other families on our upcoming 4th of July camping trip. It works amazingly well and we enjoyed some of the best omelettes I've ever made.

Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

We are going to do this on our trip next week. Highlanders wife did them in Luray and I forgot to ask her how it went. They look yummy. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

I tried it at home and it worked great.
Just do not use cheapo generic type bags, some of those tend to melt.
No problems out of a Ziploc brand so far.


----------



## Alabama Blondie (Jun 26, 2006)

I can't wait until I get on the road, I will try this for breakfast tomorrow am. Thanks for the great idea!


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

This is a great method for scouts/kids to do the cooking. It's far less messy and far more successful than when they do it the traditional way.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

nynethead said:


> Looks cool, but then what am I going to do with my big electric fry pan?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

That actually looks pretty good, I'm going to have to try that...Just wondering if you think that it would be microwavable as well?

Thanks for sharing!
Dawn sunny


----------

